# Son playing Footy



## HOBIE

Watched son win 6-2 in sunshine this morning.  Was good game !


----------



## Matt Cycle

Excellent result and a great day weather wise.


----------



## HOBIE

Him & his team won 5-1 today. Weather was a bit better today even with the snow


----------



## HOBIE

Good game this morning . Son scored 3 ! .


----------



## Matt Cycle

Well done to him.  Getting a hat-trick did he get to keep the ball?


----------



## HOBIE

Matt Cycle said:


> Well done to him.  Getting a hat-trick did he get to keep the ball?


No Matt .   He played on mon night & scored twice ,one with his foot & one with his heed


----------



## HOBIE

Start of a new season this morning. My son is 6ft 2 & 14. Watch out if you get in his way . Kick off at 10 & away  ( I am a shorty )


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Howay the lads!


----------



## HOBIE

The Lads won 6-1. A very good game from both sides. Hope the rest of the season is like that . Good to see young lads battling together. (in a nice way)


----------



## Marsbartoastie

That's smashing Hobie.  Long may it continue.


----------



## HOBIE

9-0 Today  & he scored 2 but 1 diss allowed cos off-side.


----------



## HOBIE

Another cup game today. They lost the last one in extra time. That was against last year winners of the league. Full team playing well.  Will let you know


----------



## HOBIE

Last week won 4-0 & game tomorrow in the snow ?  Going to be cold . Must be getting old cos don't like the cold


----------



## Lindarose

Glad the lads are playing well. Good luck for tomorrow's game


----------



## HOBIE

League game today & were playing the leaders of the league. Guess what ?  How about 7-2 to my sons team & a really good game, my son scored with a header from a corner kick


----------



## Lindarose

Great result Hobie. A fine team!


----------



## HOBIE

I would much rather watch that age players who are really trying to win !  Put a big smile on me bracket . We now have to find out another teams score to find out if we are league leaders


----------



## HOBIE

Won this morning 6-3 both sides did well  We now have a new striker in our team & looks good, miles to travel nxt week away at Berwick (keep away snow pls)


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> Won this morning 6-3 both sides did well  We now have a new striker in our team & looks good, miles to travel nxt week away at Berwick (keep away snow pls)



Well done to them.


----------



## HOBIE

Snow kept away last weekend but was looking at forecast on sat nt & was not good. The started well & nice weather, drove to Berwick & his team won again . & that was the league leaders .  Fish & Chips overlooking mouth of the Tweed a good day


----------



## HOBIE

The lads did well again on sunday 4-1. Other team scored first & must have got them all going because they then scored 4. My son did it again from a corner kick straight on his head back of the net


----------



## HOBIE

Playing Ashington tomorrow. Jackie & Bobby Charlton's grandkids might be playing . 38mile there & 38 back.  Kids whoed ev em


----------



## Northerner

HOBIE said:


> Playing Ashington tomorrow. Jackie & Bobby Charlton's grandkids might be playing . 38mile there & 38 back.  Kids whoed ev em


Hope you're not cycling, they'll be tired out before the match!  Hope they play well!


----------



## Lindarose

Hope your boys continue to play well today


----------



## HOBIE

Boys did not seam to be with it today LOST !   0-1. .  No side play particularly well today but it was away & they picked which way to start & of course the wind was with them. (sore loser )


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> Boys did not seam to be with it today LOST !   0-1. .  No side play particularly well today but it was away & they picked which way to start & of course the wind was with them. (sore loser )



Never mind you can't win them all.  Onto the next match.


----------



## Lindarose

That's a shame but sure they will get back on form soon.


----------



## HOBIE

Was supposed to be playing today but match was canceled due to pitch. Sun is out & is nice day in Jan


----------



## HOBIE

Will not say anything about game tomorrow but last two game cancelled at the last min. Game tomorrow at home so fingers "Xed"


----------



## HOBIE

They have not lost there touch !  Won 4- 1 with a new goalkeeper. It was great to watch & they play very near the river Tyne. Guess who very nearly got the ball in the river. Both teams played well


----------



## Lindarose

Great news Hobie  Now I wonder who had the near miss!


----------



## HOBIE

Linda they are all out "rowing"(students) on Tyne & he nearly got a boat . Son is a powerful "Kicker" & if you have any brains you would get out of the way ! . Weather was good but 3 degs when we left ho & 5 degs when we got to play.


----------



## HOBIE

Son was shining today & we won 3-2 ! A well fought game


----------



## Lindarose

Good result


----------



## HOBIE

Been to presentation at Newcastle. Under 15 Champions. The whole team deserved it inc there very good manager/coach.


----------



## HOBIE

Two VERY proud parents here. The Team won the league & had a presentation night last nt. Who do you think got "Player of The Year" award ?. A really good bunch of lads playing "Footie". . Well chuffed !


----------



## Hazel

That's magic Hobie


----------



## HOBIE

Hazel said:


> That's magic Hobie


Thank you Hazel. We where so proud last nt. Under 15s Champs. A very good nt with some positive youngsters & there families !


----------



## Northerner

HOBIE said:


> Two VERY proud parents here. The Team won the league & had a presentation night last nt. Who do you think got "Player of The Year" award ?. A really good bunch of lads playing "Footie". . Well chuffed !


Many congratulations!


----------



## Lindarose

Great to hear the good news Hobie. Such a proud moment for parents. Well done to your son and the team.


----------



## HOBIE

Lindarose said:


> Great to hear the good news Hobie. Such a proud moment for parents. Well done to your son and the team.


Thank you Linda


----------



## HOBIE

He got "Player Of Season" for his team


----------



## HOBIE

He was playing on Sat. His team where getting beat 2-0 THEN in the last 10mins his team mate got a hat trick !  2-3 final score.  Guess who got Man of the Match. He must have got the ball near the goal mouth ?  Was not there but try & stop me next match.


----------



## HOBIE

Was pleased again ! Won 3-1. Both teams did there best. There goal was a suspect penalty.


----------



## DiabetesAnonymous

Hi Everyone! 
The Diabetes Football Community (TDFC) (https://thediabetesfootballcommunity.com/) is hoping to encourage people with diabetes to sign up to take part in the UKs first all diabetic futsal team so that, for the first time, we can participate in the DiaEuros.
DiaEuros, a Futsal championship, a form of a five-a-side football for people with diabetes, and it was first held after the European Football Championship EURO 2012 in Ukraine. 
It was developed to demonstrate that diabetes does not stop people with the condition having an active life and playing sports.
In order to create the UK team, at least £12,000 needs to be raised to pay for training facilities, formal coaching and training, kit, flights, accommodation while staying in Bratislava, food, insurance and supplies needed for people with diabetes. 
To make this happen we will need to spread the message of this fantastic opportunity! We’re now looking for players (18+), coaches, medical professionals, sponsors and anyone interested in helping us run the project to come forward. If you would like to donate to the project please use the below link:
https://www.gofundme.com/UKDiaEuro
For more information, respond to this post or email: thediabetesfootballcommunity@gmail.com 

Thank you x


----------



## HOBIE

Good stuff ! Unfortunately or fortunately my son is not diabetic . I am a strong believer that nothing will stop T1s doing what they want. Really good luck  Pls keep us up to date


----------



## HOBIE

Son was playing for his School team ?  How about 6-2 to them


----------



## HOBIE

His team on sat won 7-0. Twice in one week !     Ask me if I am pleased ?


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> His team on sat won 7-0. Twice in one week !     Ask me if I am pleased ?



Well done to him.


----------



## Matthew James Hardy

Well done who does he support Hobie?


----------



## HOBIE

Matthew James Hardy said:


> Well done who does he support Hobie?


He supports S/land but did play for Newcastle juniors. Crazy mixed up kid ? .


----------



## Matthew James Hardy

HOBIE said:


> He supports S/land but did play for Newcastle juniors. Crazy mixed up kid ? .



Are you a footy fan yourself let’s hope they avoid relegation


----------



## HOBIE

If anything I am a Newcastle Fan but when I was a kid there was lots of fights between the two teams supporters. It put me off & I really like watching the kids teams who are playing the game & not actors


----------



## HOBIE

His School team won the League & today they where playing the last match of the season. He scored but got beat. Was a good game


----------



## HOBIE

It was his teams presentation night last week & -- drum roll !   He got "Players player", that the teams choice.  He is in defence & still managed to score 7 goal in the seson. Ask us if we are pleased ?


----------



## HOBIE

My wife & I went to watch game today. He asked if he could play up front. He did a HATRICK & they won.


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> My wife & I went to watch game today. He asked if he could play up front. He did a HATRICK & they won.



Well done to him!


----------



## HOBIE

He should be on the stage. Tricks with Hats


----------



## HOBIE

Cup game this morning. He scored & a win to us 3-0 was close at times.


----------



## HOBIE

Another cup match today. They won 4-1 he & one of his team mates scored 2 each


----------



## HOBIE

4-1 To them today & he got "Man of the Match" from there coach.


----------



## HOBIE

How about 5-1 this morning. Both sets of lads played well till the final blow of the whistle !  Son hit the bar but they are in the final . & that was with there sub goalie


----------



## HOBIE

Next sat the Final !  At Ch- Le-St riverside std. Famous for Cricket but not that day ?  Haway the lads !


----------

